# I must confess



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's something I don't think I've told you guys. But here goes:

I used to be TERRIFIED of Red Dragons, Marbles, and HMPKs. Weird, now I'm breeding Red Dragons, and want to start several HMPK lines.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why were you terrified of them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Why were you terrified of them?


Probably because of their scales. They look almost painted on. It really creeped me out. And HMPKs because I was used to long HM tails


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So it was because they looked different.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> So it was because they looked different.


Yop. When I first saw them I was like: no way these fish are real. They have to be robots. But soon I fell in love with coppers and then BOOM dragons took over my fishroom!! Like my little DT female that spawned with Keiko was a green/armadillo dragon.

HMPKs were just one of things that's usual. I liked the long tail types a lot more. Now I can't stop drooling over those HMPKs on aquabid.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not much for plakats but I love halfmoons.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

its just a fish.. .where is there to be terrified about. I think a slice of watermelon could do you more harm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL! Yeah, you could choke on the seeds!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> LOL! Yeah, you could choke on the seeds!


Actually Kong, when I first got him, decided he liked human fingers...OUCH!!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, ive always liked the hmpks, glad your over your fear


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Actually Kong, when I first got him, decided he liked human fingers...OUCH!!!


Three of my boys love to nibble xDD Dei, Devin, and Sherbet. I must admit, Devin freaks me out when he bites, because he's so fast that I don't see it coming. XD
But I think you're love of Dragons is spreading... I'm falling in love with Vulcan's coloring, and am looking forward to when I can afford another XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vulcan is beautiful!! I hope Petsmart will have halfmoons someday. They now have ct females!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Vulcan is beautiful!!


 How could someone NOT agree?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> How could someone NOT agree?


Thank you, and you too Drama!  Maybe someday I'll breed him. I would enjoy having some little Vulcans swimming around  And I'd sell a few, of course.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He would make beautiful babies with the right female.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

The halfmoons at my Petco are liek 16 bux! lol.... and im not even sure i would call them Half moons, more like delta tails.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Vulcan is beautiful!! I hope Petsmart will have halfmoons someday. They now have ct females!


 Yes at mine they do too. However I was looking at their fins and pretty much all of them had extreme fin rot.

Is their female bettas just vt or are they all combined?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They have veiltails and crowntails.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

is your labelled? Or are all the females placed together. Because I cannot really tell the difference between the females.

The males are labelled and i can tell from the tail.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are just labeled female betta and ct's are the same price. They don't advertize the ct females. This is something they just started. I guess they just threw in some ct females to see how they would sell. I only saw 3 but there could have been more but they got sold.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I LOVE red dragons! I think they're beautiful.


----------

